# SIG SAUER recall upgrade



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

I just seen this.......FYI

https://www.outdoorhub.com/news/2017/08/08/breaking-news-sig-sauer-issues-voluntary-upgrade-p320-pistol/​


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Thanks for posting it Mike.


----------

